# Hauntcast's Interview with Cragmire from The Bloody Jug Band



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

What up, boils & ghouls! On the next ep of Hauntcast, which will be released for subscribers on January 3rd, our musical guest is old show friends The Bloody Jug Band. 

That's right, The Bloody Jug Band rock the dungeon once again with tracks from their new EP Murder of Crows. I grab a pint with frontman Cragmire and discuss the new disc, the band & more. That interview is located here, and free for all to check out.

Dig it!


----------

